# TTorquay support from the TTOC.



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The Torquay meet is now over and I am sorry to say the support from the TTOC was poor to say the least.

The event was a nationally organised one, being run by the TTOC (not a regional rep) and therefore it was expected that the TTOC national committee would show their support for this event.

I was ashamed to say that on Friday night the initial welcome from the TTOC was non existant. The was no representative from the TTOC to welcome the many new faces present, and talking to them over the weekend they felt this was a poor start to the weekend.

If no member of the TTOC committee was going to be available, why did they not contact the TTOC/Forum regulars and ask for their assistance, I am sure we would have been more than willing to help out and speak on behalf of the club and effectively manage the event.

Established members realising the meet was in danger of becoming an embarrasement worked hard trying to restore the TTOC reputation.

On Saturday evening there was a raffle where the quality of the prizes should have been enhanced by TTOC merchandise, the proceeds of the raffle did go to the TTOC charity.

I wonder how many of the newbies in attendance wondered why they had joined the TTOC?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I knew i should have gone to liven things up


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I knew i should have gone to liven things up


The event itself was great and the cruises fantastic. Shame you didn't come.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jog said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I knew i should have gone to liven things up
> ...


I had no chance...Mothers birthday weekend :roll:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Although it was a great week end thanks to Ant's hospitality and John and Helen's cruises I must agree with Richard that the national committee should have been represented as it was obvious that one or two newcomers looked like they felt a bit like outsiders. Also I feel representatives from organisations like the TTshop and AMD to name but two would have enhanced the week end. Was this lack of attendence due to leaving the organisation till the last minute as when I spoke to Ant at Xmas he knew nothing about the week end!!. Pehaps the committee should start planning for next year NOW. Enough said.
BillP :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I have to support Richard in his comments, sorry this was a poor show from are elected committee.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Were the committee specifically invited?

Did they agree to attend?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks to some constructive feedback, it has become apparent that some of you who attended this event had expected a larger number of TTOC committee members to be there, and we're sorry to hear that you had an expectation from this event that was not met. Of course, those of you who did attend will know that the cost of attending an event such as this is non-trivial (especially with the hundreds of miles round trip travel involved for most members of the committee) and therefore we don't expect committee members to commit to attending all events, much as we might like to!

However, in retrospect we think it is entirely fair comment that local TTOC reps and members could have been asked to help with the event and that is certainly a lesson we'll take forward to future events. Much thanks of course to those who were there (both TTOC reps / members and Ant and his staff) who worked to make newcomers welcome and the event the success that it was.

We'll certainly consider adding this event to the calendar again next year and working with Ant to make it a success.

I was saddened to hear suggestions and rumours that the TTOC committee "snubbed" this event, had fallen out with Ant and had deliberately disrupted the attendance of exhibitors, all three of which are categorically untrue. I have been in contact with Ant and he is equally mystified to the origin of these comments. We welcome constructive feedback, but rumour-mongering helps no-one and does not reflect well on those involved. It also diverts a lot of committee energy from more positive activity moving the club forward to management and correction of those rumours.

Once again, thanks to those who provided helpful feedback and weâ€™re pleased the event was once again much enjoyed.

If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact myself or any member of the committee. As always, we welcome volunteers to help with the running of the club or to help to continually improve our events. If you are interested in getting involved, please contact any of us.

Clive, on behalf of the TTOC committee.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT Owners Club said:


> Thanks to some constructive feedback, it has become apparent that some of you who attended this event had expected a larger number of TTOC committee members to be there, and we're sorry to hear that you had an expectation from this event that was not met. Of course, those of you who did attend will know that the cost of attending an event such as this is non-trivial (especially with the hundreds of miles round trip travel involved for most members of the committee) and therefore we don't expect committee members to commit to attending all events, much as we might like to!
> 
> However, in retrospect we think it is entirely fair comment that local TTOC reps and members could have been asked to help with the event and that is certainly a lesson we'll take forward to future events. Much thanks of course to those who were there (both TTOC reps / members and Ant and his staff) who worked to make newcomers welcome and the event the success that it was.
> 
> ...


Quite right.

If you run an event, you can, if you wish, invite the committee to attend - if you wish to have them there in a "formal" capacity.

If they weren't invited to attend in a "formal" capacity, and hadn't intimated that they would do so, I think any comments are unjustified. They cannot be expected to get to every meet and provide a presence, although at least if you formally invite them, they can RSVP.

Support was given for the promotion of the event, but I don't see that this means they have to attend!

Personally, I'd rather see their time spent running the club effectively. The local reps, if invited to assist with a meet, are surely best placed of all the TTOC representatives to do so...


----------



## HIOCTO (Mar 26, 2006)

As one of the new members who attended the event, I would like to point out that, although not knowing what to expect, I really enjoyed the weekend, meeting new people in what was a top class hotel in what was a very windy location! I thought the cruises were well organised and many thanks to John for that. Look forward to the national event when and where that may be. HIOCTO


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Ttorquay 2006 was also my first event (other than the national meets - Brooklands, Gaydon) so had no expectations of any particular people being there. Quite frankly I wouldn't have known who they were anyway!!
That being said Angie and I really enjoyed ourselves. Hotel and Ant were very welcoming. Other owners were very friendly and the cruises were great fun, so hey! get over it, it was fine and I would certainly go next time


----------

